# Pen from rips blank trade



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2016)

I was finally able to "work for 10 minutes" and see what happens so I made a pen "in 10 minutes" from the blank I got in the @ripjack13 pen blank trade. It looks like a fire Opal in the right light.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness.....that is suh-weet!!!
I knew I shoulda kept it....dag nabbit....
@Sprung 
@Jerry B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

You should get a pic in the sunlight too...see how it comes out then....
What kit is that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Nicely turned!

_Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh... _

_Maybe he's got a few more of those blanks hid and when I get @Mrs RipJack13 to clean the shop up and send me some of them scraps for knife building material, she can send me one of them too!_

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2016)

I gave my wife the links to all the pen kit companies and it came in the mail. I let her pick them out so I don't get blamed for buying them. It's called a signature professor ballpoint kit. Parker twist pen.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmm...I like that kit. It looks good.


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 29, 2016)

Don, that is a neat kit. Maybe add it to our pen catalog thread? We haven't had any new ones for a while.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2016)

I gave my wife a copy of the current list and she found it in there.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 29, 2016)

I need to get some of those....


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2016)

The last one on the list is signature pen supplies is where she got it.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 29, 2016)

Very nice, Don! I like that kit, but haven't tried it - I plan to soon. I think the blank and kit are a great pairing!



ripjack13 said:


> I knew I shoulda kept it....dag nabbit....



I'm thinking too that I should've kept it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 29, 2016)

You guys weren't worthy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 30, 2016)

I like that pen kit , they didn't start selling it until after I had to quit turning, but it'll definitely be on my to-do list once I'm back in action again
that blank paired really nicely with that kit too, well done Don 

for those that now have "regrets" ........ I have a few more of those blanks boxed up somewhere in my storage space, if interested I can grab them next time I go rummaging for goodies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Jerry B said:


> I like that pen kit , they didn't start selling it until after I had to quit turning, but it'll definitely be on my to-do list once I'm back in action again
> that blank paired really nicely with that kit too, well done Don
> 
> for those that now have "regrets" ........ I have a few more of those blanks boxed up somewhere in my storage space, if interested I can grab them next time I go rummaging for goodies


Dibs! If you find more like what this was ill take it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh my goodness.....that is suh-weet!!!
> I knew I shoulda kept it....dag nabbit....
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 30, 2016)

Spectacular wood! Ten minute pen? How about a 30 minute paddle? You must be some kind of superman! Chuck


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 30, 2016)

Well  done.

Les

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2016)

That's a great looking pen Don! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2016)

Damn Don I didn't know you turned pens too. Is there nothing you can't do?

Marc I'm really serious about this in fact I am putting my foot down - STOP TALKING BAD ABOUT DON BEHIND HIS BACK!!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Damn Don I didn't know you turned pens too. Is there nothing you can't do?
> 
> Marc I'm really serious about this in fact I am putting my foot down - STOP TALKING BAD ABOUT DON BEHIND HIS BACK!!!!


According to my wife, yard work, clean house, clean bathroom, wash dishes, pay attention to her now that I found this goofy site, oh and well... I don't do anything well...

I bet it's adorable to see you put your Lil foot down in person. Thanks for sticking up for me though.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)

Yea...but does he paint?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Yea...but does he paint?


Hell no. I hate to paint.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)

I win.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 30, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I win.....



House painting doesn't count. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 30, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 30, 2016)

@Kevin I think Don might be related to @SENC

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 31, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> @Kevin I think Don might be related to @SENC



Surely you can recognized a cheap imitation!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 31, 2016)

SENC said:


> Surely you can recognized a cheap imitation!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

